# Schonzeit Fliegenfischen



## Hc-Meista (11. Februar 2010)

moin moin
hätte da mal ne frage...
ich komm aus magdeburg (sachsen-anhalt) und hab bemerekt das bei schonzeit fürs fliegenfischen das nur auf salmonidengewässer beschränkt ist...aber wenn ich jetz inner elbe fliegenfischen will darf ich das dann das ganze jahr, weil döbel und so haben ja keine shconzeit und beissen auch auf fliegen!?

mfg dennis


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Dennis, 
bei uns in NRW gibt es keine Fliegenfischer-Schonzeit.
Hier gibt es Schonzeiten für einzelne Fischarten und teilweise von Vereinen festgelegt allgemeine Raubfisch-Schonzeiten. Innerhalb dieser Raubfisch-Schonzeiten ist die Verwendung von Kunstködern, Köderfischen und Teilen von Köderfischen untersagt. Wenn es so ein Verbot gibt sollte man sich vor dem Fischen beim jeweiligen Verein kundig machen, ob Kunstfliegen unter dieses Verbot fallen.
Ansonsten steht dem Vergnügen nichts im Wege.
Es würde mich wundern, wenn es bei euch anders geregelt wäre.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## tommig (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

Dennis meint sicher kpl. gesperrte Gewässer. Das ist oft so bei Salmonidengewässern ( Bode, Söse, Oder, Leine....etc.)
Schließlich sollen die Bachforellen in Ruhe dem Laichgeschäft nachgehen
An meinem Hausgewässer darf man auch das ganze Jahr.....Sollte sich doch mal ne Forelle an der Fliege vergreifen, wird sie longlinerealeased :q


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

Um noch mal konkret auf den letzten Teil deiner Frage zu antworten:
Nimm deine Fliegenrute und ab an die Elbe!
Wenn bei euch keine Raubfisch-Schonzeit ist und der Zander noch frei ist (ist ja auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders geregelt) binde auch mal nen Streamer an und vielleicht erwischst du ja einen der Stachelritter.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

es gibt keine schonzeit fürs fliegenfischen.
es kann aber sein, daß ein gewässer(meist salmonidengewässer) über die gesamte schonzeit der forellen z.bsp. nicht beangelt werden darf.
ebenfalls kann es sein, daß zu schonzeiten für bestimmte fischarten eine bestimmte angelart in der zeit nicht erlaubt ist an diesem gewässer.
dies steht aber auf den erlaubnisscheinen bzw. in den gewässerordnungen des jeweiligen gewässers drin.
hier ist es zum beispiel so, daß forellen von oktober bis einschließlich märz schonzeit haben, ich kann aber trotzdem im november zum beispiel mit der fliege auf äschen gehen, da diese noch keine schonzeit haben im november.

antonio


----------



## ArcticChar80 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

Wir haben auch einen See bei dem die Forellen ab Mitte Oktober gesperrt sind und die Hechte bis Silvester beangelt werden dürfen. Das Angeln mit Hechtstreamern ab 10cm wird von Mitte Oktober bis 31.12 noch gerade geduldet. 
Ich würde das aber mit dem hiesigen Angelverein abklären, weil das Auslegungssache ist und einige Paragraphenreiter meinen, Fliegenfischen ist nur was für Forellen, mit einer Fliege kann man keine Zander fangen!!!
Dem ist nicht so!!!!
Gruß 
Simon


----------



## Hc-Meista (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

dann bdank ich mich doch ma für die raschen antworten...und sobald es aufhört zu schnein und etwas wärmer wird werde ich ran an die elbe und mal guckn was ich ran kriege!".. 


mfg und petri heil
dennis


----------



## Gladiator (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

denke auch das is gewässerabhängig da ja fast jede fischart mit fliege gefangen werden kann.


----------



## Ignaz83 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

Hallo liebe Fliegenfischergemeinde ich komme aus Sachsen und habe im letzten Dez das Fliegenfischen für mich entdeckt! jetzt die Frage ich hatte heute im Angelladen eine Sinnlose Diskusion mit einem Kontroleur der mir einreden wollte das ich jetzt nicht mit der Fliege angeln darf. Außerdem war er der Meinung das Mormyschka angeln auch verboten sei!
Aber Fakt ist doch das Beispielsweise Mormyschka angel als sonderform zählt und bis Hakengröße 8 Int. Skala verwendet werden darf!

Ich habe jetzt ewig gegooglet und bin zu keinem Brauchbaren Ergebnis gekommen
das einzige was ich als gesetzestext gefunden habe ist in der Gewässerordnung das mit der Mormyscka bis Hakengröße 8 und das in Brandenburg die Fliegenrute bis Hakengr.6 als Friedfischrute zählt!

Habt Ihr vielleicht ne Ahnung wo man dazu ein brauchbares gesetz finden kann?

http://www.smul.sachsen.de/landwirtschaft/download/Binder_April_2009_LfULG.pdf

das ist das einzige was ich dazu finden konnte ( unter Punkt 11 und 12)
heisst das jetzt es ist nur verboten mit Streamer zu angeln?
und alles andere ohne einschränkung über Hakengröße erlaubt?


----------



## Hausmeister (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Ignaz83 ich komme auch aus Sachsen. Region Bautzen. Bei uns in Sachsen ist das über die Schonzeit für die verschiedenen Fischarten geregelt. Forelle erst wieder ab 1. Mai zu befischen. Äsche 16. Juni zum Beispiel.
Eisangelverbot kann für bestimmte Gewässer ausgesprochen werden.
Die Fischarten die keine Schonzeit haben kannst Du aber mit der Fliegenrute beangeln. In Sachsen der Döbel, Karpfen, Rotfeder und die Schleie zum Beispiel.
Wir bekommen von unserem Verein auch eine Gewässerordnung/Gewässerverzeichnis ausgehändigt. Konnte man auch im Angelladen für 2,99 € kaufen. Im Internet könntest Du mal hier schauen: http://www.dresdner-angelgewaesser.de/verordnungen/gewaesserordnung.HTM . Sorry für die verspätete Antwort. Ich hoffe, Du gibst das Fliegenfischen deswegen nicht auf.

Tight lines
Tilo


----------



## Hausmeister (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

....achja und Vorsicht: *01.01.   - 30.04.* und immer zur *Nachtangelzeit* ist in   Salmoniden-Angelgewässern das *Angeln  verboten*. (in Sachsen)

Tight lines 
Tilo


----------



## antonio (11. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*



Hausmeister schrieb:


> ....achja und Vorsicht: *01.01.   - 30.04.* und immer zur *Nachtangelzeit* ist in   Salmoniden-Angelgewässern das *Angeln  verboten*. (in Sachsen)
> 
> Tight lines
> Tilo



ich würde sagen 01.10.- 30.04.


antonio


----------



## Ronny N. (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeit Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Dennis,

ja du darfst.

Montagnachmittag Zeit?

Gruß Ronny N.


----------

